# Im back!!!!



## joy17782 (Mar 21, 2008)

hey good too be back home , been working out of town for a month or less , missed sitting around and shotting the bs with you guys, anyways have too take off monday moring agian for kentucky, will be working for 14 days strait ya hooo anyways hi ya to all


----------



## ccheese (Mar 21, 2008)

Be careful out there...... be very careful !

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice to have you back Joy. What do you do?


----------



## joy17782 (Mar 21, 2008)

Im a crane operator, we do goverment contracts , and state , its always like this, its the seasons too get busy, after april the first were be slammed!! i like winter because i get too be at home alot, i think in may or june im going too nevada, then going too alaska, gov jobs , money is very good , very good !!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 21, 2008)

That good


----------



## Njaco (Mar 21, 2008)

I was wondering what happened to our Ohio contingent! Welcome back!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice to read you again here.Welcome back M8.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 22, 2008)

G'day Joy welcome back


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2008)

Joy to see you again Joy....welcome back!


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey there Joy and welcome back


----------

